
Expanding MongoDB Atlas Availability on GCP - jaydestro
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/03/expanding-MongoDB-Atlas-availability-on-GCP.html?linkId=49612463
======
neals
So how do people use that? (I don't work with large databases like this)

Say, a user comes to a website from New York. Does this require me to have a
webserver (probably google cloud-something) in New York that connects to this
region MongoDB Atlas? Is the data of this user then also available in, say,
Hong Kong? Do I need to connect certain region MongoDB's to certain region
servers?

~~~
andrewbarba
I can only speak for MongoDB (and I use Atlas extensively), but in your
example I would have two connections open to the MongoDB cluster on each web
node (no matter where it's deployed). One connection would connect to the
primary and handle all writes. The other connection would use the option
"readPreference=nearest" which will connect to the geographically closest
replica node.

[https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/reference/read-
preference/#n...](https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/reference/read-
preference/#nearest)

Edit:

Looks like you can also tag the region your nodes are in and specify those
tags directly, pretty neat.

[https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/reference/read-
preference/#q...](https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/reference/read-
preference/#query-from-geographically-distributed-members)

------
ko27
Is there a single Amazon or Google server in East Europe?

~~~
advisedwang
GCP is planning a Finland Region[1], which has direct link to PoPs in Moscow,
Warsaw, Kiev and St Petersburg and indirect links to PoPs in Prague, Budapest
and Sofia[2].

AWS is planning a Sweden Region[3] with edge locations in Finland, Prague and
Warsaw.

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/#regions-
tab](https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/#regions-tab) [2]
[https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/#network-
tab](https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/#network-tab) [3]
[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-
infrastructure/](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/)

